# Need pics of accessories for 92 Stanza



## Mobile Auto Repair (Oct 12, 2008)

I am helping a friend of mine whom owns a 92 Stanza. We need pics of how the Alternator, front engine/tranny brace, top idler pully, and belt routing. If anyone can help with this it would be greatly appreciated.

My friend and his brother took the accessories and other stuff off of the motor inorder to replace the timing chain, that was two years ago. The last two months I have been helping my friend put this car back together and we are close to being done. 

Thanks for your help.


----------



## Mobile Auto Repair (Oct 12, 2008)

Anyone with engine pics of this year model?


----------



## EhBrah (Jun 10, 2008)

Mobile Auto Repair said:


> Anyone with engine pics of this year model?


If you're still working on this I might have some that may help.


----------



## Mobile Auto Repair (Oct 12, 2008)

Thanks, we did get the car put back together and running. Now have a new problem which I will direct in a new thread.


----------



## st4nz4d0g (May 19, 2009)

*accessory belt diagram*

Anyone have a pic of the accesory belts, trying to put new ones on. Thanks


----------

